# [RCH] Chile | road infrastructure • carreteras y autopistas



## chilean_sky (Sep 12, 2004)

Hello!!
Those are the moder highways in my country, all the urban highways have the Free Flow System, non stop paying. Santiago is the first city in the world with inter-connected pay system.
Greetings from Southamerica
Enjoy.



Costanera Norte Urban Highway (Santiago)


















































































































































Central Urban Highway (Santiago)
































































































































Vespucio Norte Express Urban Highway U/C (Santiago)





























































































Ruta 68 Highway (Santiago - Valparaíso - Viña del Mar)






























Troncal Sur Highway (Limache-Villa Alemana-Quilpué-Viña del Mar)




















Ruta 60 (Viña del Mar - Mendoza)


----------



## Dreamliner (Jul 18, 2005)

Very nice, modern highway system. Why is there virtually no traffic on some of the highways?


----------



## chilean_sky (Sep 12, 2004)

Dreamliner61 said:


> Very nice, modern highway system. Why is there virtually no traffic on some of the highways?


there're more traffic in the peaks time, those pictures were taken on road!


----------



## antofasky (Dec 20, 2004)

exellents highways of my country Chilean sky! ..tranks for put the pics in the thread! kay:


----------



## FM 2258 (Jan 24, 2004)

Those do look pretty cool. I like how they use frontage roads (side roads) on their freeway system.


----------



## chilean_sky (Sep 12, 2004)

FM 2258 said:


> Those do look pretty cool. I like how they use frontage roads (side roads) on their freeway system.


those are the service roads, used by public transportation and those are non payed.


----------



## Azazel (Jun 5, 2003)

wait, it's a toll road?


----------



## TO_Joe (Jul 22, 2005)

The pictures of the landscape are virtually indistinguishable from the cityscapes of North America (whether that is good or bad depends on your perspective).

I am a little surprised by the smoggy shots of Santiago -- I have never been there and I am aware that the smog problem in Santiago is up there with the best of them -- LA, Tehran... -- perhaps I'm spoiled by the picture perfect shots of downtown Santiago with the beautiful mountains in the background elsewhere.


----------



## chilean_sky (Sep 12, 2004)

Azazel said:


> wait, it's a toll road?


not precisely, it has an automatic pay system, with sensors, the cars pass through some portals an it checks the car ID's with a infrared device called Televia or TAG

Portals like this one:










and the TAG device.


----------



## nothingman (Jul 3, 2005)

Looks kind of Californian.


----------



## sequoias (Dec 21, 2004)

looks kinda like California, I agree. Nice highways, though.


----------



## Liam-Manchester (Dec 29, 2004)

I'm impressed by the quality of highways in Chile. I think they look more like the motorways in Spain than the highways in California.


----------



## sequoias (Dec 21, 2004)

Liam-Manchester said:


> I'm impressed by the quality of highways in Chile. I think they look more like the motorways in Spain than the highways in California.


Sorry, I didn't make it clear enough. The landscape looks like California, not the highways, just to clarify.


----------



## Liam-Manchester (Dec 29, 2004)

sequoias said:


> Sorry, I didn't make it clear enough. The landscape looks like California, not the highways, just to clarify.


Oh I see what you mean! You're right, the landscape does look like California.


----------



## ryanr (Sep 11, 2002)

Impressive highways! I'd like to see more of the mountain highways of Chile.


----------



## Azazel (Jun 5, 2003)

[q]
not precisely, it has an automatic pay system, with sensors, the cars pass through some portals an it checks the car ID's with a infrared device called Televia or TAG
[/q]

Yeah, we have a similar system in one of the freeways here. I am just saying this sucks. :/


----------



## chilean_sky (Sep 12, 2004)

Azazel said:


> [q]
> not precisely, it has an automatic pay system, with sensors, the cars pass through some portals an it checks the car ID's with a infrared device called Televia or TAG
> [/q]
> 
> Yeah, we have a similar system in one of the freeways here. I am just saying this sucks. :/


I know! Israel and Australia are the other two contries that has this system.
Chile is the 3th.  but there's a difference, all the chilean urban highways are interconnected with the same system. example: if go with my car on one of that, and the next day another, I have to pay in the same count. besides, all of they are different companies.


----------



## chilean_sky (Sep 12, 2004)

Azazel said:


> [q]
> not precisely, it has an automatic pay system, with sensors, the cars pass through some portals an it checks the car ID's with a infrared device called Televia or TAG
> [/q]
> 
> Yeah, we have a similar system in one of the freeways here. I am just saying this sucks. :/


I know! Israel and Australia are the other two contries that has this system.
Chile is the 3th.  but there's a difference, all the chilean urban highways are interconnected with the same system. example: if go with my car on one of that, and the next day another, I have to pay in the same count. besides, all of them are different companies.


----------



## Azazel (Jun 5, 2003)

that's rather cool, but still, paid highways are not cool.

Btw, Toronto, Canada, also has the same system on it's 407 (?) freeway.


----------



## chilean_sky (Sep 12, 2004)

Azazel said:


> that's rather cool, but still, paid highways are not cool.
> 
> Btw, Toronto, Canada, also has the same system on it's 407 (?) freeway.


sorry, you're right!!!, Canada has the same system. Chile has world class highways!!!!!!!!!

This are concessioned highways not government highways, so all user have to pay them.
your right, pay sucks!! but those highways are excelent.


----------



## Azazel (Jun 5, 2003)

You're right, that the highways are excellent, but we, as citizens, deserve excellent highways without paying for them. We also deserve cheap public transport. And these days, governments tend to "forget" about their obligations to the public.


----------



## gronier (Mar 2, 2005)

Liam-Manchester said:


> Oh I see what you mean! You're right, the landscape does look like California.


Both have Mediterranean climate. As in Sidney, Cape Town, Milan, etc.


----------



## chilean_sky (Sep 12, 2004)

your're right,in the central Chile we have mediterranean climate, but the north is desert and the south, polar climate. so much diversity.


----------



## Anymodal (Mar 5, 2005)

the highways in the pics are rather new, so the photos were probably taken before their innauguration.


----------



## dingyunyang179 (Feb 5, 2005)

awesome


----------



## chilean_sky (Sep 12, 2004)

Anymodal said:


> the highways in the pics are rather new, so the photos were probably taken before their innauguration.


no, it was taken after innauguration. and yeah, those are new. the first bellow was innaugurated on march, 2005


----------



## miamicanes (Oct 31, 2002)

Nice! They look a lot like some of the newer roads built in Texas (that's a compliment) -- parallel service roads, trenches and underpasses instead of viaducts and overpasses (less visual impact on the surrounding area), landscaping, and interesting & visually-appealing architectural elements. A few of the ramps between the service road and highway looked dangerously short, but from the pictures it looked like the road was still in the late stages of construction, so it might have just been a temporary condition. Overall, quite nice


----------



## gronier (Mar 2, 2005)

*Santiago Highways*

Some Santiago Urban Highways









































































To the International Airport


----------



## Effer (Jun 9, 2005)

Beautiful! :applause:


----------



## Amit (Apr 30, 2005)

Absolutely wonderful and modern 

Chile is a beautiful country.


----------



## Jean Luc (Mar 23, 2006)

No breakdown shoulders?


----------



## Very Controversial (Dec 4, 2005)

Very big!


----------



## Iggui (May 17, 2005)

Jean Luc said:


> No breakdown shoulders?


this is my biggest criticism of the santiago highways. away from santiago, there's room for emergency shoulders, but the urban highway in the city lacks them, from what i've seen (i was last in chile in 2003 before these different highways, all run by different private companies, were inaugurated). there were even some sections of highway underpasses where they forgot to put in storm drains (D'OH!). howerver, the highways are very good otherwise, and the TAG system of tolls (electronic, no stopping, they send your bill home) is excelent.


----------



## Sinjin P. (Jul 17, 2005)

Looks good and modern


----------



## Promiscuous Boy (Aug 3, 2006)

Very nice highways and very modern!


----------



## -Corey- (Jul 8, 2005)

looks awesome


----------



## gronier (Mar 2, 2005)

*[RCH] Chilean Highways*

Chile has nowadays more than 3000 kilometres of private owned highways, all of them built or rebuilt in the last 10 years, so as you can imagine, the Chilean highway network is quite impressive for the quality of its roads.

Here are some pictures


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

I heard these are among the best of South America. Signage is also very good for South American standards, looks like the Spanish signage, but less messy, and that's a good thing.


----------



## Razr. (Jan 19, 2007)

Amazing pictures of our Highway sistem ...one of the most modern in Latinamerica.

Thanx


----------



## Alex Von Königsberg (Jan 28, 2007)

Wow! Looks very European


----------



## Klugermann (May 7, 2005)

Autopista Central




Vespucio Norte




Costanera Norte


----------



## djwebo (Jun 21, 2007)

Nice pics!


----------



## Xpressway (Dec 2, 2006)

Great pics! thank you for posting them!

I loved this one:

http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3396/3473978928_42f002fc44_b.jpg

Highway interchanges, mountains, far away skyline... amazing.... I love my Santiago.

http://img365.imageshack.us/img365/2079/13727857bx8.jpg -> So many SUV's, no wonder that highway leads to Santiago's north-east.


----------



## chilean_sky (Sep 12, 2004)

geogregor said:


> Road on first video is incredible empty? How expensive Chilean roads are?
> 
> Does anyone have pictures from main north south highway especially from Santiago down to Chiloe Island?
> 
> Is it freeway all the way of just dual carriageway?


That's because was recently opened for traffic, It's a brand new highway.
cheers


----------



## clnense (Feb 3, 2009)

gronier said:


> Chile has nowadays more than 3000 kilometres of private owned highways, all of them built or rebuilt in the last 10 years, so as you can imagine, the Chilean highway network is quite impressive for the quality of its roads.
> 
> Here are some pictures


The Chilean highways are amazing.

I wonder if at this pic would be cheaper to make the elevated highway to ground and viceversa.


----------



## Cicerón (May 15, 2006)

Klugermann said:


> NorOriente Highway
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wow, amazing. 

BTW, we use the same SOS posts and electronic information boards in Spain :cheers:


----------



## jcarloschile (Jul 12, 2008)

More pics!!


----------



## karim123 (Mar 28, 2009)

amazing highways!


----------



## Mono_Tech (Apr 30, 2007)

por *Roberto Cumsille*


----------



## Mono_Tech (Apr 30, 2007)

Dakar 2008 =)








por *Luis Fabres*









por *0_miradas_0*


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

Dutch plates in Chile, I guess that's not very common


----------



## -Pino- (Aug 12, 2007)

You'll be surprised. I've seen quite a few European plates in Chile and Argentina. All people who were travelling through South America for six months or so. Shipping your camper to South America is a good deal then ...


----------



## kaiser_conce (Dec 12, 2007)

-Pino- said:


> You'll be surprised. I've seen quite a few European plates in Chile and Argentina. All people who were travelling through South America for six months or so. Shipping your camper to South America is a good deal then ...


is a Paris-Dakar truck, they come to Argentina and Chile for 2009 Paris-Dakar, next year (2010) we will have the Dakar again, perhaps 2011 the event will return to Africa.


----------



## elbart089 (Nov 18, 2007)

Chile has definatly the best highways in Latin America, followed by Mexico's


----------



## kaiser_conce (Dec 12, 2007)

here you can see a video of a chilean highway during the Paris-Dakar race, year 2009. You can see trucks, 4x4 and motorcycles

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wSkMU1BshXY


and this is our urban highways with some ferraris running fast

video de un enzo ferrari en Santiago

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0Vm7z...eature=related

otro ferrari

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5Ayn_...eature=related
.
.


----------



## jcarloschile (Jul 12, 2008)

Some new pics


----------



## jcarloschile (Jul 12, 2008)




----------



## Timoth12 (Apr 20, 2005)

Mono_Tech said:


>


Great shots, this one particulary kicks ass.

What is the height of the pylons?


----------



## Xpressway (Dec 2, 2006)

It's amazing how these new highways have made inhabitants of Santiago save so much time and headaches.

http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3271/2756947856_a0593bce2d_b.jpg

In this pic, the sign on the right show us that it's just a 28km ride (at 100km/h atleast) through a great urban expressway to Highway 5 (Chile's main highway, the one that connects Chile from north to south).

I remember before this highway was built, if you traveled from the north east of Santiago to Highway 5, it'd take 40 minutes because you had to cut through Providencia and Downtown. (avenues filled up with cars and traffic lights).


----------



## kokanee2 (Jan 27, 2008)

Of the 3,000 km of private (ie: toll) roads in Chile, how far apart are the toll stations, and/or how much should one allow for paying on a daily basis ?


----------



## lmmo (Nov 15, 2009)

More


----------



## Maipo Valley (Feb 3, 2008)

nice thread


----------



## rodrigo406 (Dec 17, 2009)

A video of the trip santiago - illapel


----------



## rodrigo406 (Dec 17, 2009)

> A video of the trip santiago - illapel



Santiago - Los Vilos : Ruta 5
Los Vilos - Illapel: Ruta D-85


----------



## earlat (Sep 9, 2006)

Wow, I never thought Chile has that great road infrastructure.. Great!


----------



## FabriFlorence (Sep 29, 2004)

I've never been in Chile but its Highways are absolutely great! I think that Chile is the south american country with the best infrastructure at all. Especially in Santiago metro area the Highways have European standard (even better! In Italy the highways are not as efficient.)


----------



## rodrigo406 (Dec 17, 2009)

rodrigo406 said:


> Santiago - Los Vilos : Ruta 5
> Los Vilos - Illapel: Ruta D-85


A video of some curiosities of Santiago, Chile


----------



## mikhal77 (Oct 29, 2009)

What a beautiful country with great road network.


----------



## luisdaniel (Mar 4, 2006)

rodrigo406 said:


> A video of some curiosities of Santiago, Chile


This thread is about highways man


----------



## rodrigo406 (Dec 17, 2009)

luisdaniel said:


> This thread is about highways man


sorry, I had not read the "highways" of the thread


----------



## montesky (Mar 21, 2006)

One of the best looking highways that I’ve seen lately. Landscape is simply amazing.


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2010)

autopistero said:


> Photos of the "Radial Nororiente" Highway (5/12/2009)


 Si no fuera porque está en el hilo chileno, pensaría que están sacadas de autovias españolas. Son exáctamente los mismos mensajes


----------



## hammersklavier (Jan 29, 2010)

Wow! Chile sure has pretty highways!


----------



## rodrigo406 (Dec 17, 2009)

A video of the Avenida Kennedy and Las Condes, a well known avenue in the capital...


----------



## cl007 (Jan 25, 2010)




----------



## pp1234 (Mar 2, 2010)




----------



## Julius_ (Jan 11, 2010)

*Vespucio Sur*


----------



## Julius_ (Jan 11, 2010)




----------



## pp1234 (Mar 2, 2010)




----------



## corredor06 (Oct 13, 2008)

nice infrastructure


----------



## memaggro (Jan 3, 2009)

This is not a highway (or motorway)... but it's an amazing photo


----------



## no fly zone (Apr 1, 2011)




----------



## bogdymol (Feb 4, 2010)

no fly zone said:


>


This picture would fit well in _guess the highway_ thread


----------



## DanielFigFoz (Mar 10, 2007)

memaggro said:


> This is not a highway (or motorway)... but it's an amazing photo


If its a public road its a highway


----------



## no fly zone (Apr 1, 2011)




----------



## no fly zone (Apr 1, 2011)




----------



## bogdymol (Feb 4, 2010)

Chilean highways have european feeling


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

Yep, I think so too. Chile appears like the most European country in South America.


----------



## snowland (Aug 20, 2011)

ChrisZwolle said:


> Yep, I think so too. Chile appears like the most European country in South America.


I actually think Chile trends more to New Zealand, USA or Canada. Argentina and Uruguay are more likely to appear more European.

The chilean highways are all based on spanish standards. That's why it looks like European.


----------



## GROBIN (Feb 27, 2011)

I won't be very original in my comment: VERY nice motorways  & very European 

The only thing I may criticize is the unclear numbering (I mean: at each exit they don't remind you on which motorway you are !) 

Are there some higher speed limits than 100 km/h in Chile ?


----------



## autopistero (Jul 15, 2007)

GROBIN said:


> I won't be very original in my comment: VERY nice motorways  & very European
> 
> The only thing I may criticize is the unclear numbering (I mean: at each exit they don't remind you on which motorway you are !)
> 
> Are there some higher speed limits than 100 km/h in Chile ?


The maximum limit on most highways is 120 km/h


----------



## GROBIN (Feb 27, 2011)

Lots of radars ?


----------



## Nima-Farid (Jul 13, 2010)




----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

The signs in Chile are very similar brazilian ones than european.


----------



## TuzlaBoy (Nov 18, 2008)

no fly zone said:


>


It's reminds me on Bosnia A1 Highway




Chilean Highways look European


----------



## Nima-Farid (Jul 13, 2010)

and also too iranian 








of course Iran follows european standards


----------



## TuzlaBoy (Nov 18, 2008)

Nima-Farid said:


> and also too iranian
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It have little difference. Which I have noticed.
Radius of curves is smaller.
Europeans Autobahns can't have this up-down small hills.
Must have enough space for 130km/h speed in every part.


----------



## snowland (Aug 20, 2011)

xrtn2 said:


> The signs in Chile are very similar brazilian ones than european.


So it seems to you that all the latinamerican countries follows the brazilian standards?

That's madness... Argentina follows a mix between european and american standards, Chile follows the SPANISH (so, european, not brazilian) standards and Mexico, for instance, totally follows the american ones. Not brazilian. :nuts:


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

^^ hno:

The above signs are the same that exist in Brazi. The european is very different.


----------



## snowland (Aug 20, 2011)

xrtn2 said:


> ^^ hno:
> 
> The above signs are the same that exist in Brazi. The european is very different.


I'm telling you that in Chile they use the SPANISH standards. Please ask a chilean. He'll confirm it.


----------



## snowland (Aug 20, 2011)

*Chilean standards*

























































































































































































































Ok, of course, they use brazilian standards in Chile hno:​


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

snowland said:


> I'm telling you that in Chile they use the SPANISH standards. Please ask a chilean. He'll confirm it.


The images shows everythings.

They dont follow european standard but a european-north-american-brazilian standard.


----------



## snowland (Aug 20, 2011)

xrtn2 said:


> The images shows everythings.
> 
> They dont follow european standard but a european-north-american-brazilian standard.


hahahahaha ok... Good joke, my friend. :lol::lol::lol: Should I tell you the first chilean highways were built by spaniards?


----------



## TuzlaBoy (Nov 18, 2008)

It's not problem in signs.
European standards about curves and this are different
no hills and no sharp curves


----------



## snowland (Aug 20, 2011)

Where is this?


----------



## Blackraven (Jan 19, 2006)

Wow, really impressive. The best infrastructure I've seen so far of any Latin American/South American country. 

Question though:
No pics of expensive cars on Chile roads (i.e. Ferrari, MB, BMW, Lexus, Audi, Lamborghini, etc.)??? 

I would assume that there are at least some really rich people there would drive these kinds of vehicles over there.


----------



## Xpressway (Dec 2, 2006)

diablo234 said:


> I am just refering to general maintence. While the Interstate highway system has less variances in grades alot of interstates have potholes and other shoddy maintence although it depends on the state. I would say Chile does a much better job at maintaining their highways than Louisiana, but the overall road quality is better in Texas and Colorado than it is in Chile.


California and Florida do a better job than Chile too. Also chilean highways can be cheating because even though potholes are rare in the hgihway itself, there are many potholes in the street right after you exit the highway.

Many new chilean highways have got too many small hills, sharp curves, very short exit/entrance lanes and awful interchanges that you'd never see in an american highway.


----------



## GmoRioJaneiro (Aug 27, 2009)

Why nobody post photos of *Itata Highway *between *Chillán-Concepción* cities in the south region of Chile??
It's a very beautiful and modern roud.


----------



## and802 (Jul 14, 2009)

North Chile: on the way to Arica (Panamericana routa 5)




























Arica's "boulevard"




















on the way to Altiplano 4000 meter height difference in a couple of hours




























above 4000 meters above sea level the asphalt road turns into Alpacas' highway


----------



## madek (Aug 12, 2009)

great images


----------



## memaggro (Jan 3, 2009)

Some pics and videos of Chilean highways.


Someone wanted to see images of Itata Highway... there is a video posted by the forumer SJM23 which contains a time lapse of a travel between Santiago and Concepción (RCH 5 and Itata Highway)



SJM23 said:


> Acá se puede apreciar un viaje entre el Gran Santiago y el Gran Concepción (las 2 ciudades más importantes de Chile), a traves de la Ruta 5 o Panamericana y la Autopista del Itata, son 519 kilometros que se pueden hacer en cuatro horas y media sin problemas.


Pics of Troncal Sur Highway sourrounding the Gran Valparaíso's suburbs. Posted by Lovricico forumer.



Lovricico said:


> Autopista Troncal Sur, enlace a Marga-Marga
> Quilpué, Región de Valparaíso
> 
> 
> ...


And some pics of the brand new highway in Antofagasta region (RCH 1), posted by CiudadanoNormal forumer (Last 8 pictures are a secondary lane)



CiudadanoNormal said:


> El sabado fui al balneario de Juan López y saque algunas fotos de la autopista...
> 
> Avenida Edmundo Pérez Zujovic antes de entrar a la autopista.
> 
> ...


Greetings :cheers:


----------



## crimio (Dec 23, 2012)

Nice highways!!!


----------



## memaggro (Jan 3, 2009)

Another video for Valles del Desierto Highway (Copiapó - Vallenar, Atacama), this is part of the northern RCH - 5. posted by SJM23



SJM23 said:


> Ruta 5, Autopista Valles del Desierto (Copiapo-Vallenar)


----------



## right1 (Feb 8, 2013)

That last road had just been repaved, that's why it isn't painted or anything.


----------



## right1 (Feb 8, 2013)




----------



## right1 (Feb 8, 2013)




----------



## right1 (Feb 8, 2013)




----------



## right1 (Feb 8, 2013)




----------



## right1 (Feb 8, 2013)




----------



## right1 (Feb 8, 2013)




----------



## lk3gno (Jul 26, 2007)

*More Photos.*

*[PART 2]*

*Autopista Central (Route CH-5)*








*Author:Lk3gno
*










*Author:Lk3gno
*

*Camino a Valparaiso. (Route CH-68.)*








*Author:Lk3gno
*


----------



## madek (Aug 12, 2009)

great highways in chile


----------



## andino1 (Aug 10, 2014)

*Valles del Desierto Highway | III Region of Atacama*

*Valles del Desierto Highway*

*Caldera to Vallenar*


----------



## Corvinus (Dec 8, 2010)

What speeds are driven on these long straight autopistas? 
How strict is speed limit enforcement?


----------



## VAGIMEN (Dec 22, 2011)

^^
120 km/h is the maximum speed for cars, and police usually is controlling speed with cameras on the side of the road


----------



## monomario (Aug 21, 2014)




----------



## Blackraven (Jan 19, 2006)

Cool stuff.

By the way, what are the roads that lead from Santiago (capital) to this place:


----------



## verreme (May 16, 2012)

^^ All Chilean roads are visible on Google Street View. You can take a look there by yourself.


----------



## ftcr92 (Jan 19, 2009)

andino1 said:


> *Autopista Valles del Desierto | Tramo Caldera - Copiapo*​
> *III Region de Atacama | Chile​**Capturas de Street View​*
> *1. Inicio Autopista
> 
> ...


...


----------



## ftcr92 (Jan 19, 2009)

Penumbra. said:


> AUTOPISTA NORORIENTE SANTIAGO
> 
> 
> AUTOPISTA ACCESO NORORIENTE by Pablo C.M || BANCOIMAGENES.CL, on Flickr
> ...


..


----------



## Suburbanist (Dec 25, 2009)

*The "Caracoles" on Carretera 60*

Switchbacks on the main route to Argentina, over the Andes. 

Location on Google Maps






.






.


----------



## Suburbanist (Dec 25, 2009)

Here, the actual border, which is crossed in a tunnel. Video shows approach from Argentinian side.

Altitude of the Chilean portal: 3204m'

The route is open year-round, except for the most heavy snow storms. It is the major road link between Chile and Argentina, with lots of truck traffic. 





.


----------



## Xpressway (Dec 2, 2006)

I've noticed many Chilean so called highways lack shoulders,have very narrow lanes, short entrance and exit ramps among other issues.

Are there cases of other countries that have commited the mistake of building substandard highways and then invested to bring these roads to full highway standards?


----------



## JuaanAcosta (Sep 28, 2014)

all over Latin America, lot of countries have committed the mistake of building substandard highways, but they have not invested in develop those highways.


----------



## Xpressway (Dec 2, 2006)

JuaanAcosta said:


> all over Latin America, lot of countries have committed the mistake of building substandard highways, but they have not invested in develop those highways.



I wonder if there are success stories of countries that upgraded badly built highways to full highway standars.


----------



## verreme (May 16, 2012)

Xpressway said:


> I've noticed many Chilean so called highways lack shoulders,have very narrow lanes, short entrance and exit ramps among other issues.
> 
> Are there cases of other countries that have commited the mistake of building substandard highways and then invested to bring these roads to full highway standards?


I don't think this is a mistake -a substandard motorway is way better than no motorway at all. Plus, improvements can be done over time. Spain built lots of substandard motorways in the 1980s and 90s because there was not enough money available to build motorways like the ones in France or Germany. They did a great job for a long time, bringing down accident rates and travel times, and once it was possible they were renewed at a reasonable cost.


----------



## Xpressway (Dec 2, 2006)

verreme said:


> I don't think this is a mistake -a substandard motorway is way better than no motorway at all. Plus, improvements can be done over time. Spain built lots of substandard motorways in the 1980s and 90s because there was not enough money available to build motorways like the ones in France or Germany. They did a great job for a long time, bringing down accident rates and travel times, and once it was possible they were renewed at a reasonable cost.


Thank you for the answer! I think it was a mistake for many Chilean highways because they already had a huge traffic flow and became clogged as soon as they opened, therefor, they should've been full highways from the very first day.

These highways are financed with tolls by the way, this means that more traffic equals more revenue that can be used to pay for full highway standards.


----------



## Xpressway (Dec 2, 2006)

Construction of Interchange in Santiago, Chile.

Location: https://www.google.cl/maps/place/33...-70.60595,17z/data=!3m1!4b1!4m2!3m1!1s0x0:0x0


----------



## HansCity (Jul 9, 2012)




----------



## Blackraven (Jan 19, 2006)

Cool solar panels.

Infrastructure like this will ensure that Chile will become a first world/developed economy on or before year 2020


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

Chile is already considered a developed economy, it is the only South American member of OECD (since 2010).


----------



## rsepsot (Jan 15, 2007)

Hey guys. I did a little traveling this past weekend and I'm bringing some updates. This is the new access to Concepcion, Chile's second largest city. It is being upgraded to expressway standard to provide a safer, faster and more reliable link for freight between the different industries in central south Chile and the 4 seaports located in the metro area of Concepcion. This is one of the busiest roads in the country with thousands of freight trucks every day, and sadly one with the highest death tolls due to failed attempts trying to take over slow moving vehicles in a single lane each bound outdated highway.

There is still construction work along the route. It is expected to be fully operative in the 2Q of 2016.

The route runs between Concepcion's eastern suburbs and Cabrero, a growing forestry city, where it reaches National Route 5, Chile's main highway along the country.


Red dots = seaports
Red line = new route

Start of the route in the eastern suburbs.




New widened exit to the main bus station and new soccer stadium.




New return only overpass for buses exiting the bus station and other vehicles.






Still some work happening.


New gas and service station at the side of the road.






The lane width and road camber have been improved to match the new Chilean expressway standards.


Old toll plaza being removed.


Here we are driving in the old highway, the new eastbound lanes can be seen on the left. You can compare the old and new standards.


Old intersection with the route to Florida and Bulnes. Now a new free flow connection is being built for traffic between Concepcion and Cabrero.










"New Jersey" concrete barriers will be located in the median almost in the whole extension of the route. The standard height was raised from 80 to +100cms due to larger trucks being introduced in the Chilean market and roads.




This was the condition of the old route, it was time to rebuild it.




























New toll plaza, not yet operative. There will be cash only, credit/debit card and electronic free flow toll lanes available.












New Jersey barriers are really tall!


​


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

Nice report, thanks for posting! 

Is it common to drive across a gravel road during construction on a major highway?


----------



## rsepsot (Jan 15, 2007)

ChrisZwolle said:


> Nice report, thanks for posting!
> 
> Is it common to drive across a gravel road during construction on a major highway?


Not at all. :lol:

I guess you are talking about this picture.



roogenial said:


>


Usually when a 2 lane highway is being upgraded to 4 or more lanes, the construction company starts building the first 2 new lanes right next to the old ones. After those new 2 lanes are finished, they are open to traffic and the old 2 lanes are demolished to build the other 2.

This is an exception since the new lanes are finished but not open to traffic, even though they were a few weeks ago. They had already demolished the old lanes but for some reason they had to close the new ones and divert traffic to the gravel in the site of the old lanes.

Weird. Maybe some pending paperwork or the inspectors found some details the company need to fix.


----------



## kostas97 (Jan 19, 2014)

Chile and Brazil have the best motorways in South America
Chile's motorways look like the Spanish autopistas, especially their signs, but in comparison to others, Chile has the best motorways by far.


----------



## rsepsot (Jan 15, 2007)

^^ Yes, we use the same sign design as Spain.


----------



## Highway89 (Feb 19, 2015)

To which signs are you referring? The signs I see in the pictures are different from those we have in Spain. Our direction signs are more messy because they include a "box" with the road number and usually include several destinations. Also, Chile seems to use diamond warning signs and a diagonal bar for prohibition signs. For instance, in this picture:



roogenial said:


> https://farm1.staticflickr.com/340/19816617191_8c93d471e8_b.jpg


In Spain you would find these signs instead:

















Besides, two typical features of the Spanish motorways in which Chilean motorways differ are the 10 m wide median (usually with a crashbarrier only in one side - or no crashbarrier at all), and the dashed lines that separate the shoulder and the rightmost lane. 

Despite all that, I agree that Chilean motorways look somewhat more "European", probably because of the use of blue signs instead of green and because the left line is white instead of yellow.


----------



## rsepsot (Jan 15, 2007)

Well, of course they are not identical, but many of the most common ones are pretty similar. Next destination signs, distances, speed limits, etc.

Even sometimes when you are driving towards Santiago de Compostela, it seems like you are about to arrive to Santiago in Chile.

Similar signs in Spanish highways.


A7-44 by European Roads, en Flickr


Frankrijk2005 417 by European Roads, en Flickr


Highway to Morrazo by hercios, en Flickr


----------



## verreme (May 16, 2012)

^^ Directional signage looks indeed very similar (definitely not in this set of pictures, but earlier on the thread there are more pictures and you can see many signs with the Spanish design, especially on motorways). Other signs don't use the Spanish standard. Our motorways look completely different in everything else.


----------



## Highway89 (Feb 19, 2015)

Yes, it seems that Chile has changed the typeface used in directional signs. Previously, they used the FHWA typeface, just like Spain until recently, so they looked somewhat similar (except that the Chilean ones are more clear).



andino1 said:


> http://static.panoramio.com/photos/large/69335295.jpg
> 
> http://static.panoramio.com/photos/large/90406901.jpg


They also have that line between the destination and the arrows, like the Portuguese signs:



SIMSI said:


> http://i620.photobucket.com/albums/tt283/SIMSI/Portugalia/DSC_0254_zpsvbthslsu.jpg


----------



## Xpressway (Dec 2, 2006)

ChrisZwolle said:


> Nice report, thanks for posting!
> 
> Is it common to drive across a gravel road during construction on a major highway?


Sure, temporary roads in Chile may be dangerous. Not only they may be made of gravel but also have potholes and very sharp and unexpected curves.

Needless to mention that Chilean drivers don't slow down to safe speeds in construction zones.


----------



## caco (May 25, 2006)

*Some pictures of my trip to Chile in 2011:

Acceso Sur - Santiago Metropolitan Region

1. 

Acceso Sur, Chile by Ricardo Bianchi, no Flickr

2. 

Acceso Sur, Chile by Ricardo Bianchi, no Flickr

3. 

Acceso Sur, Chile by Ricardo Bianchi, no Flickr

4. 

Acceso Sur, Chile by Ricardo Bianchi, no Flickr

5. 

Acceso Sur, Chile by Ricardo Bianchi, no Flickr

6. 

Acceso Sur, Chile by Ricardo Bianchi, no Flickr

7. 

Acceso Sur, Chile by Ricardo Bianchi, no Flickr

8. 

Acceso Sur, Chile by Ricardo Bianchi, no Flickr

9. 

Acceso Sur, Chile by Ricardo Bianchi, no Flickr

10. 

Acceso Sur, Chile by Ricardo Bianchi, no Flickr*


----------



## caco (May 25, 2006)

*Autopista del Sol - Ruta 78

Santiago Metropolitan Region

1. 

Autopista del Sol, Chile by Ricardo Bianchi, no Flickr

2. 

Autopista del Sol, Chile by Ricardo Bianchi, no Flickr

3. 

Autopista del Sol, Chile by Ricardo Bianchi, no Flickr

4. 

Autopista del Sol, Chile by Ricardo Bianchi, no Flickr

5. 

Autopista del Sol, Chile by Ricardo Bianchi, no Flickr

6. 

Autopista del Sol, Chile by Ricardo Bianchi, no Flickr*


----------



## caco (May 25, 2006)

*Ruta 68

Lo Prado Tunnel toll plaza

1.

Ruta 68, Chile by Ricardo Bianchi, no Flickr

Autopista Central

Santiago

2. 

Autopista Central, Santiago, Chile by Ricardo Bianchi, no Flickr

3. 

Autopista Central, Santiago, Chile by Ricardo Bianchi, no Flickr

4. 

Autopista Central, Santiago, Chile by Ricardo Bianchi, no Flickr

Near to winery Concha Y Toro, Pirque

5. 

IMG_6947 by Ricardo Bianchi, no Flickr

6. 

IMG_6948 by Ricardo Bianchi, no Flickr

Road to Valle Nevado, Andes (in the spring)

7. 

Camino Valle Nevado, Chile by Ricardo Bianchi, no Flickr

8. 

Camino Valle Nevado, Chile by Ricardo Bianchi, no Flickr

9. 

Camino Valle Nevado, Chile by Ricardo Bianchi, no Flickr*


----------



## rsepsot (Jan 15, 2007)

^^ Thanks for sharing your pictures with us. I hope you enjoyed your trip to Chile.

Autopista del Sol needs an upgrade asap.


----------



## Xpressway (Dec 2, 2006)

roogenial said:


> Autopista del Sol needs an upgrade asap.


Agreed, same with Autopista Central.


----------



## rsepsot (Jan 15, 2007)

Xpressway said:


> Agreed, same with Autopista Central.


Absolutely. It impresses me how short the exit lanes are in Autopista Central. Was it a lack of vision? Miscalculation of traffic flows? Every time I'm in Santiago, there are always huge lines to exit the expressway and also blocking the right lane, equals congestion.


----------



## Xpressway (Dec 2, 2006)

roogenial said:


> Absolutely. It impresses me how short the exit lanes are in Autopista Central. Was it a lack of vision? Miscalculation of traffic flows? Every time I'm in Santiago, there are always huge lines to exit the expressway and also blocking the right lane, equals congestion.


I have no idea what went on in there but clearly the results are far from good.

Narrow lanes, short ramps, bad interchanges, steep curves, no shoulders... Santiago's freeways are severely overrated among Chileans but nowadays the cost of these mistakes are obvious.


----------



## rsepsot (Jan 15, 2007)

Xpressway said:


> I have no idea what went on in there but clearly the results are far from good.
> 
> Narrow lanes, short ramps, bad interchanges, steep curves, no shoulders... Santiago's freeways are severely overrated among Chileans but nowadays the cost of these mistakes are obvious.


Hopefuly improvements such as the interchange between Autopista Central and Costanera Norte, and Perez Zujovic will help to heal the traffic issues.


----------



## hammersklavier (Jan 29, 2010)

ChrisZwolle said:


> Chile is already considered a developed economy, it is the only South American member of OECD (since 2010).


Mexico and Turkey are also both OECD members, and it would be hard to call either of them "developed"...


----------



## rsepsot (Jan 15, 2007)

More pictures on my way back to Concepción.



roogenial said:


> Red dots = seaports
> Red line = new route​
























































I'm loving the terrain treatment. So green!




New interchange to Bulnes.














New soccer stadium. Ester Roa Rebolledo.












End of route at Rotonda General Bonilla, in the eastern suburbs of the city.
​


----------



## Xpressway (Dec 2, 2006)

https://farm1.staticflickr.com/325/19624662908_067c4ac81f_b.jpg

That truck barely fits in the lane!

I think Chile's fixation on cutting on costs has gone to far. Those lanes are dangerously narrow.

In Costanera Norte the left lane is so narrow that buses and trucks can't (or shouldn't) use it because they don't fit.


----------



## rsepsot (Jan 15, 2007)

Xpressway said:


> https://farm1.staticflickr.com/325/19624662908_067c4ac81f_b.jpg
> 
> That truck barely fits in the lane!
> 
> ...


Yes. I wonder what is the width difference between the US freeways and Chilean expressways.


----------



## Blackraven (Jan 19, 2006)

Paging Chriszwolle and our other road experts


----------



## Highway89 (Feb 19, 2015)

In the US I think the minimum width is 12 ft (3.66 m), at least for the Interstate system.


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

Anything between 3.5 m and 3.75 m is common. Though on lower speed urban motorways, narrower lanes do exist. 

The Netherlands has several cases of very narrow left lanes which only open during peak traffic hours. They have a width limitation of 2.0 m, but the lane is a bit wider than that of course. They have an 80 km/h speed limit when open.


A28 plusstroken Zwolle-4 by European Roads, on Flickr


----------



## GorbazTheDragon (Nov 9, 2015)

ChrisZwolle said:


> Anything between 3.5 m and 3.75 m is common. Though on lower speed urban motorways, narrower lanes do exist.
> 
> The Netherlands has several cases of very narrow left lanes which only open during peak traffic hours. They have a width limitation of 2.0 m, but the lane is a bit wider than that of course. They have an 80 km/h speed limit when open.


I think many of the roads in Chile are much narrower than their EU counterparts. As said above Costanera Norte is really narrow and large vehicles can make it dangerous to drive on. Same for Ruta 5 in the south. Many of the roads are 100-120km/h limits, but many drivers use cars at 120 regardless of the limits, and there are plenty of people who go even faster, especially on Costanera Norte, which takes the rich people up to Lo Barnechea, so there's plenty of BMWs and Maseratis to go stupidly fast with.

When I came back to Britain after 7 years there I was astounded by the massive sea of tarmac that was the A47 Norwich bypass, which is a pathetic road by European standards (no hard shoulders...). But you get the idea.


----------



## Suburbanist (Dec 25, 2009)

*Ruta 5 to Puerto Montt*

Some nice drone views






Which mountain is seen at 0:35 (top left)?


----------



## Yilku1 (Jun 1, 2010)

I'd say it's the Calbuco volcano


----------



## Klugermann (May 7, 2005)

*Ruta 5*
Llanquihue, Los Lagos


----------



## Klugermann (May 7, 2005)

*Ruta 5*
Osorno, Los Lagos


----------



## EmmanuelOsorno (Mar 29, 2012)

Alguien Sabe cuando estará lista la autopista Cabrero-Concepción???


----------



## Suburbanist (Dec 25, 2009)

What are exactly all the road passes between Chile and Argentina that are _paved on both sides and connected to both road networks_?


----------



## Javier (Mar 14, 2003)

^^
AFAIK, the "Paso Los Libertadores", "Paso de Jama", "Paso Cardenal Samore" and "Paso Integración Austral". There are several more road passes, but I don't know if some of them is totally paved along its way.


----------



## Javier (Mar 14, 2003)

Santiago de Chile.

*Autopista Central*, has an Open Trench section in its Downtown section. There is a project to cover it and recover urban space to get public esplanades and new squares. 

Autopista Central by Javier Carrasco, en Flickr


Autopista Central by Javier Carrasco, en Flickr


*Autopista Costanera Norte*, emerging near buildings in Providencia District.
The motorway has a 4 km underground section that follows the river. 

Mapocho by Javier Carrasco, en Flickr

*Autopista Costanera Norte, Nudo Lo Saldes *
This is a really important spot in Santiago, where traffic jams are always big and complicated. Today is under a deep transformation, and will be completed next year.











Mariosantiaguino said:


> fuente


*Autopista Vespucio Norte Express*
This will be the first stacked interchange of Santiago.














































Complete project description (in spanish): Revista En Concreto

[dailymotion]x30oqxx[/dailymotion]


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

A stack with extradosed bridges!


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

*Autopista Vespucio Oriente*

A 5.2 kilometer tunnel segment of the Autopista Vespucio Oriente in Santiago will be tendered in July. Construction on the toll road could begin in 2018 and be completed by 2022. The cost is $ 800 million.

It doesn't appear to be the full length of Autopista Vespucio Oriente, but the southern segment between Avenida Los Presidentes and Avenida Príncipe de Gales.

http://www.mop.cl/Prensa/Paginas/DetalleDestacadas-portadillanoticias.aspx?item=2185

The PDF file at the bottom of the press release has a few sketches.


----------



## Klugermann (May 7, 2005)

* Ruta 146 / "Autopista Valles del Bio-Bio" (Concepción - Cabrero)*












http://vallesdelbiobio.cl/


----------



## GmoRioJaneiro (Aug 27, 2009)

Myloo! said:


> Autopista Concepción - Cabrero
> 
> 
> 
> ...


More from the newest chiean highway. The first pic only.


----------



## Juanacho (Nov 28, 2009)

*Ruta del Algarrobo (La Serena - Vallenar)*


----------



## Guajojó (Oct 16, 2015)




----------



## Exethalion (Dec 23, 2008)

Juanacho said:


>


The roundabout next to that cloverleaf makes one of its loops obsolete, two if that local road connects to the mainline.


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

The peaje de Angostura on Ruta 5 south of Santiago. Are they widening the autopista? It appears that there is currently a single toll station for both directions, this peaje de Angostura is a few kilometers north, it seems they are splitting the toll stations up to two different locations to increase capacity.


Inspección obras Peaje Angostura by Ministerio de Obras Públicas, on Flickr


----------



## Grotlaufen (Mar 2, 2007)

I was trying to find information on on-going construction of Carretera Austral.

From what I have gathered, since 2007 there has been an on-going construction at the southern end with the end objective of building a new harbour near Rio Pasqua. From there there will be ferries to transport in the archipelago (and away from glaciers) to the south. It seems that road construction is going on but given the terrain, climate and distances there can't be any hasty progress. I have yet to find any information on when this section will be finished, to me it seems they'll construct the road first and build the harbour at some time later.



Then to the south, from Puerto Natales there is a long-term plan to construct a new road across the peninsula to the west and build a new harbour around here. The fiords leading up to Puerto Natales are very treacherous, and a new road and harbour for long-distance traffic to the north would save some time and increase reliability for sea traffic.


Looking on Google Earth there has been a new road constructed to the west of Puerto Natales but I haven't found any information on current construction progress. 

A highway across Chile from the north to the south with car ferries would be an amazing route to travel. From the deserts in the north to penguins in the south.


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

*Route CH-68 (Santiago de Chile-Valparaíso)*


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

*Ruta 60*

A 24.5 kilometer segment of the Ruta 60 autopista to San Felipe has been inaugurated today.


Inauguración Ruta 11Ch, San Felipe, Región de Valparaíso by Ministerio de Obras Públicas, on Flickr


Inauguración Ruta 11Ch, San Felipe, Región de Valparaíso by Ministerio de Obras Públicas, on Flickr


Inauguración Ruta 11Ch, San Felipe, Región de Valparaíso by Ministerio de Obras Públicas, on Flickr


Inauguración Ruta 11Ch, San Felipe, Región de Valparaíso by Ministerio de Obras Públicas, on Flickr


----------



## Javier (Mar 14, 2003)

Santiago main Expressway, Ruta 5, reinagurated its northern section with 4 lanes per track






Ruta 43, under construction, in Coquimbo, central-northern Chile.






Project for the 2nd largest Bridge of the Country, in Concepción, central-south Chile, ready to start construction works





Chacao Bridge, to connect Chiloé Island with the Continent, in the south of Chile. Will be the largest bridge in the country, and also the first large Suspension Bridge. It has recently already started construction works.


----------



## Ices77 (Nov 15, 2014)

Few videos about the already mentioned Caretera Austral, one of the most scenic roads in Chile, maybe in South America:


----------



## Rusonaldo (Dec 21, 2007)

National Road 23 San Pedro De Atacama to Calama 

https://www.google.pl/maps/place/Ca...a093627c72306!8m2!3d-22.4543923!4d-68.9293819


----------



## Rusonaldo (Dec 21, 2007)




----------



## Rusonaldo (Dec 21, 2007)




----------



## Rusonaldo (Dec 21, 2007)




----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

*Ruta 11*

Some photos by the ministry of public works of Ruta 11, the northernmost east-west route in Chile, from Arica to the Bolivian border. There is construction ongoing. Parts of this road are at 4700 meters above sea level near the border.

The volcano is the 6380 meter high Parinacota.


Ruta 11ch by Ministerio de Obras Públicas Chile, on Flickr


Ruta 11ch by Ministerio de Obras Públicas Chile, on Flickr


Ruta 11ch by Ministerio de Obras Públicas Chile, on Flickr


Ruta 11ch by Ministerio de Obras Públicas Chile, on Flickr


Complejo fronterizo Chungará by Ministerio de Obras Públicas Chile, on Flickr


----------



## Javier (Mar 14, 2003)

*Autopista Vespucio Oriente*
This expressway is the 13 km last part of the 'Americo Vespucio' Circunvalation Ring of Santiago that still remains as an avenue. There are 2 parts of this urban ring already built as expressways, Autopista Vespucio Norte Express and Autopista Vespucio Sur. 

The expressway it will be separated in 2 parts, the first part it will be a surfaced freeway with elevated ways and tunnel crossing San Cristobal Hill. The second part will be an underground freeway built using Box jacking method.

The 'Americo Vespucio' Circunvalacion is a 64.8 km continuous urban motorway that it was originally designed to be the urban limit of the city. It was built in 1962.









source

PART 1






PART 2






Parts 1 and 2 are currently under construction.


----------



## Javier (Mar 14, 2003)

I think, at this 2019, Santiago should be the city with most undergrund freeways in Latinamerica.

Kennedy Tunnel, part of Costanera Norte Expressway, recently inaugurated.


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

The Angostura Toll Plaza. According to Google Earth imagery, it was built brand new only about 3 years ago, now the middle section has been demolished to provide way for a free-flow tolling system.


ma_flujolibrepeajeangostura-26 by Ministerio de Obras Públicas Chile, on Flickr


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

Some recent photos of the Chacao Bridge in Southern Chile. The progress appears to be slow. The currents are strong in this area.

The _Puente de Chacao_ is a very large suspension bridge with 1100 + 1055 meter spans.

Location: OpenStreetMap


El Ministro de Obras Publicas Alfredo Moreno, realizo una visita inspectiva a la construcción del Puente de Chacao by Ministerio de Obras Públicas Chile, on Flickr


El Ministro de Obras Publicas Alfredo Moreno, realizo una visita inspectiva a la construcción del Puente de Chacao by Ministerio de Obras Públicas Chile, on Flickr


El Ministro de Obras Publicas Alfredo Moreno, realizo una visita inspectiva a la construcción del Puente de Chacao by Ministerio de Obras Públicas Chile, on Flickr


El Ministro de Obras Publicas Alfredo Moreno, realizo una visita inspectiva a la construcción del Puente de Chacao by Ministerio de Obras Públicas Chile, on Flickr


El Ministro de Obras Publicas Alfredo Moreno, realizo una visita inspectiva a la construcción del Puente de Chacao by Ministerio de Obras Públicas Chile, on Flickr


----------



## VITORIA MAN (Jan 31, 2013)

Chile by fluffyLuke, en Flickr


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

A major concession has been awarded to China Railway Construction Corporation to upgrade Ruta 5 between Talca and Chillán. This is said to be the first ever highway PPP to be awarded to a Chinese construction company. It includes the maintenance and upgrade of Ruta 5, including a 56 kilometer new bypass in the Talca area and widening of the existing motorway near Chillán.






Ministerio de obras públicas - Dirección General de Concesiones de Obras Públicas







concesiones.mop.gob.cl


----------



## Javier (Mar 14, 2003)

'Autopista Vespucio Oriente' in Santiago, some updates


----------

